# Snake suggestions for a 10 gallon tank?



## Giggles (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi, anyone have any suggestions for a snake that can live happily in a 10 gallon tank? I have always wanted a pet snake, and I will be moving in to college dorms soon. The biggest tank I can have is a 10 gallon, so I was hoping for suggestions. I want to get a snake that is easy to care for, are calm and that can be handled with no problems (no stress for either of us), and that can happily stay in a 10 gallon tank for at least 2-3 years (that is what I have left of college).

I have already read up on the Kenyan Sand Boa (http://www.reptilesmagazine.com/Care-Sheets/Snakes/Kenyan-Sand-Boa/), and was wondering if anyone else had any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Mar 25, 2017)

Giggles said:


> Hi, anyone have any suggestions for a snake that can live happily in a 10 gallon tank? I have always wanted a pet snake, and I will be moving in to college dorms soon. The biggest tank I can have is a 10 gallon, so I was hoping for suggestions. I want to get a snake that is easy to care for, are calm and that can be handled with no problems (no stress for either of us), and that can happily stay in a 10 gallon tank for at least 2-3 years (that is what I have left of college).
> 
> I have already read up on the Kenyan Sand Boa (http://www.reptilesmagazine.com/Care-Sheets/Snakes/Kenyan-Sand-Boa/), and was wondering if anyone else had any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


Sand boa?


----------



## 1Lord Of Ants1 (Mar 25, 2017)

If I had room for another 10 gallon I'd settle for a rosy boa. Lovely snakes and a little more visible than a sand boa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G. pulchra (Mar 25, 2017)

A sand boa will get too large for a 10 gallon tank.  If your moving into a College dorm, I would suggest not getting a snake.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## The Amazing Me (Apr 5, 2017)

You could get a garter snake just put a large body of water *cough large water bowl. 
     You could have rough green snakes but they prefer a taller tank. Give it branches and feed it larger insects.
   But milk snakes could live in one just give it a plant and i think moss and it will be ok. Milk snakes are beautiful but very skittish keep it warm


----------



## The Amazing Me (Apr 5, 2017)

I don't think IMHO that you shouldnt take a snake to college because ti limits your choices hugely. Trust me I am looking for a tarantula friendly New York college with a law program talk about a headache


----------



## eminart (Apr 11, 2017)

Maybe an African house snake (male would stay smaller). Or, as suggested by someone else, one of the smaller garter/ribbon snakes.


----------



## Eacpup (Apr 11, 2017)

I would recommend a smaller garter snake, rosy boa or a hognose. Does your college allow snakes? Maybe you should go for something smaller like a lizard or a gecko and then start snakes after you graduate. If your college allows snakes and your roommate is okay with it I think these would be the best choices. I personally enjoy hognoses because I think they are the cutest but it's really personal preference. I understand the struggle I am looking for a T friendly college in a state where Ts are mainly illegal.


----------



## jaycied (Apr 12, 2017)

No one's mentioned it yet, makes sense as they are hard to find. A rubber boa would be perfect. I'll add a link to the ONLY place I can find that sells them online. They stay fairly small, and are incredibly mild mannered. I've had my eye on one for a long time now but don't have the space for even a ten gallon tank right now lol. Anyway yeah. Super nice snake I'll eventually end up getting. A sand boa will not fit well in a 10 gallon.

http://exoticpetslv.com/products/2016-captive-bred-female-rubber-boas.html 175$ for a female baby.

Not the prettiest snake, but their personalities certainly make up for it. My biology professor would 'wear' his to lectures all the time. They're perfectly happy wrapped around your wrist and will just chill there for hours.


----------

